# 4th of July TD voting poll



## sumosmoke (Jul 8, 2010)

People must have been busy over the 4th as we only had two entries for the 4th of July Throwdown. Nonetheless, these entries are both excellent, and are worth of a true vote-off!

*Only 1 vote per SMF member*. _*Votes are due by midnight EST 7/15/10!!*_

*There will not be a separate Judges Poll for this contest.*

Entry #1: Blueberry vanilla vodka cured shrimp with garden brushetta








Entry #2: Strawberries, whipped cream, and blueberry tarts


----------



## rdknb (Jul 8, 2010)

They both look great


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 8, 2010)

Both look good, but that shrimp sounds awesome!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2010)

Both Look Awesome!!!

Heads #1 Tails #2

Todd


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 8, 2010)

They both look great, but I had to vote which one I'd eat..  Good luck guys.


----------



## bbally (Jul 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2010)

Both look absolutely delicious!

One is more "Red, White, and Blue".

Great job guys!

Bearcarver


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

Both entries look great.  The submitters have a great imagination in capturing the spirit of the contest.  Good job to the two contestants & good luck.  I voted for the third one because it was so hard.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









    Just kidding.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 11, 2010)

We are at a dead tie, and are midway through the voting period. Please don't forget to vote, and/or tell others to vote!!


----------



## bbally (Jul 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

They both look great!


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2010)

Both are worthy of a vote.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 12, 2010)

I voted for one... but I'll take one of each. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 12, 2010)

Now this is a real close one and as well it should be. Go USA


----------



## deannc (Jul 12, 2010)

Both are great looking dishes...it's going to be close!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 13, 2010)

And after more votes, we're still tied at 17 votes each!!

I think this one might go down to the last ring of smoke ..... 2 more days to vote, remain!!


----------



## harryho (Jul 13, 2010)

I know that the tweaks are being done as we speak, but I was wondering if there was a way that the poll results are not displayed until after the voting deadline has passed and the poll is closed.

That way, voters are not skewed to vote a certain way because of the standing results of the open poll.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 13, 2010)

harryho said:


> I know that the tweaks are being done as we speak, but I was wondering if there was a way that the poll results are not displayed until after the voting deadline has passed and the poll is closed.
> 
> That way, voters are not skewed to vote a certain way because of the standing results of the open poll.


Very good suggestion, that would make it a more fair vote. Too often some folks will go along with the crowd.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 13, 2010)

harryho said:


> I know that the tweaks are being done as we speak, but I was wondering if there was a way that the poll results are not displayed until after the voting deadline has passed and the poll is closed.
> 
> That way, voters are not skewed to vote a certain way because of the standing results of the open poll.


I don't believe you can view the poll results until after you have cast a vote...


----------



## chefrob (Jul 13, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I don't believe you can view the poll results until after you have cast a vote...


you can i you choose to..............just click on "view to see results".


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2010)

Time to Bump!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd agree, Bear ... we're back at a TIE VOTE!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, I love both of my sisters, but a tie is like kissing your sister, and I don't do that!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 15, 2010)

A little over 2 hours until the voting closes for this one (midnight EST). Please be sure to get your vote in, this race is close!


----------



## bbally (Jul 15, 2010)

And its a tie!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 16, 2010)

bbally said:


> And its a tie!


... and we cannot have a tie.

Since we did not have a Judges' Vote for this event, we will ask the three of them to judge the two entries. The winner will be based on the results of their votes. I will send PMs to the Judges and request that their votes be turned in to me by the end of the weekend. At that point, we should be able to announce a winner.

Thanks to everyone that took the time to vote for these two entries!


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

Gonna be a tough call.  Good luck to both entries!


----------

